

Gave up a day job Now what? – Report number 0 – Part 2 - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/reports/gave-up-a-day-job-now-what-%E2%80%93-report-number-0-part-2/

======
patio11
Best of luck to you! If I can make one suggestion: move up the value chain
from affiliate and site flipper. (Moving up the value chain means you offer
more complicated and valuable services of the level of the people who were
previously buying your services. For example, right now you're doing something
fairly unsophisticated -- making "websites" -- on the behalf of affiliates who
are not very sophisticated. One step up the value chain is making websites for
yourself and being an affiliate. Another possible step after that is selling
whatever the affiliate is marketing, for yourself. It is not unusual on the
Internet to have chains which go half a dozen or a dozen stages deep, and your
competitive position gets better for each stage you climb out of.)

The kind of people who buy websites for less than $1,000 are
disproportionately going to be very, very difficult clients for you to work
with. If you're capable of operating a website in a commercial or semi-
commercial niche, just go ahead and _do_ that -- you'll make far more money
and won't have to spend time grinding out more websites to flip every month.

This requires transitioning your focus from "I make websites!" to "I have a
business which happens to be based on the Internet." That has been a rather
jarring transition for a lot of newer SEOs and software developers I've known
in my day. Best of luck with it.

Incidentally, just because you are from Eastern Europe does not mean you need
to charge your customers cheap prices. Charge based on the value you provide
them. You are able to live on probably a third of what I can, but if you and I
are able to do the same thing for some American customer (who is an ocean away
from either of us), then we're able to charge the same amount of money. You
can just enjoy it three times as much.

~~~
kreci
Wow… Really amazing comment patio. Thank you for it. You are right about
chains. But like for now just building websites is a thing I know best. On
each website I build I learn more and next website I am building is getting
more traffic and better SEO in shorter times. I will be trying to make money
on being an affiliate and maybe sell my own stuff sooner or later. But like
for now I make really little on my websites this way. Not enough to make a
living from it. When I sell website I get quite big flow of the money that is
ok. If I will learn enough I will be keeping the best websites for myself. But
I just starting my business and still need money for a living. If you follow
my blog I will be telling about it (flipping to affiliate earnings) more in my
future reports. Thanks again for a great comment.

------
maxklein
$1000 is not hard to beat at all. I used to work on rent a coder back in the
day and I made $2000 easily with two weeks of dedicated work.

I would suggest also building some easy web based tools that does something
for which there is a clear market - for example making a picture polaroid, or
diagnosing some disease. You will make some amount of money every day. See my
post about this: [http://blog.cubeofm.com/how-to-become-rich-even-if-nobody-
is...](http://blog.cubeofm.com/how-to-become-rich-even-if-nobody-is-followin)

Alternatively, just go for shareware software. It's really really easy to make
$500 a day on a piece of software if you are willing to do the manual labour
of keeping it updated across the download sites.

~~~
kreci
thanks Max for really valuable comment - I will read you article and consider
using some of your excellent tips

